# Empfehlenswerte Lüfter 140mm und 200mm



## AlpineRider (14. September 2009)

*Empfehlenswerte Lüfter 140mm und 200mm*

Grüß euch, werte Forumsuser!

Da ich für mein Thermaltake Spedo Gehäuse 140mm und 200mm Lüfter suche, benötige ich ein paar Empfehlungen.

120mm Lüfter gibt es im Überfluss und die wurden auch ausreichend in der PCGH 09/2009 getestet. 140mm Lüfter und größer sind allerdings spärlich gesät.

Zudem halten sich Lüfterhersteller anscheinend nicht an Naturgesetze. Generell sollte ein größerer Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl doch mehr Luft durchschaufeln können (die Anzahl, Form und Oberfläche der Lüfterschaufeln mal außen vorgelassen).

Wie kann es dann aber sein, dass ein Scythe Kaze Maru 140x140x25mm bei 1200 U/min 104.15m³/h durchbläst und dabei 26.6dB(A) laut ist, ein Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm bei ebenfalls 1200 U/min 116.4m³/h Luft umwälzt und dabei leisere 24dB(A) emittiert.

Bei Lüftern des Herstellers Akasa, welche ebenfalls Lüfter mit 140mm und mehr Rahmengröße produzieren, sieht die Bilanz noch schlechter aus...

*Fazit: Der 120mm Lüfter ist im Vergleich zu seinem 140mm Pendant (in der Theorie) bei gleicher Drehzahl leistungsstärker und leiser.*

Was spricht eigentlich bei solchen Fakten noch dafür, sich für den 140mm Lüfter zu entscheiden?

Schade... wobei ich doch so gerne die größtmögliche Rahmenbreite für Lüfter nutzen möchte, die das Gehäuse ermöglicht.

Hat jemand Empfehlungen für 140mm Lüfter (und 200mm Lüfter), die bessere Werte als der oben genannte liefert?


----------



## Dicken (15. September 2009)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Lüfter 140mm und 200mm*

Noch nicht getestet, aber bekannt für gute Lüfter Nanoxia
Die neue DX Serie soll in 10 Tagen da sein. Mehr Infomationen sieht du dort:
NANOXIA EUROPE - COOLING SYSTEMS - GERMAN ENGINEERING




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hotfirefox (16. September 2009)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Lüfter 140mm und 200mm*

Wie wäre nen 140er Yate Loon?
DeXgo - Luftkühlung-Testbericht: Roundup: 140-mm-Lüfter (Seite 1)


----------



## AlpineRider (16. September 2009)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Lüfter 140mm und 200mm*

Dank euch für die Beteiligung. Aber ihr seht, das ist genau das, was ich meine:


*120mm-Lüfter:*
*
Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm*
Drehzahl: 1200 U/min
Luftfördermenge: *116,4 m³/h*
Lautstärke: 24 dB(A)
(Quelle: Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 1200rpm, 116.4m³/h, 24dB(A) (SY1225SL12M) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online)


*140mm-Lüfter:*
*
Scythe Kaze Maru 140x140x25mm*
Drehzahl: 1200 U/min
Luftfördermenge:104,15 m³/h
Lautstärke: *26,6 dB(A)*
(Quelle: Scythe Kaze Maru 140x140x25mm, 1200rpm, 104.15m³/h, 26.6dB(A) (SY1425SL12M) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online)

*Yate Loon D14SL-12 LED 140x140x25 *
Drehzahl: 1000 U/min
Luftfördermenge: *79,7 m³/h*
Lautstärke: 25 dB(A)
(Quelle: Yate Loon D14SL-12+4LED, 140x140x25mm, 1000rpm, 79.7m³/h, 25dB(A) (versch. Farben) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online)
*
Nanoxia DX14–1200 140x140x25*
Drehzahl: 1200 U/min
 Luftfördermenge: 89 m³/h
 Lautstärke: *22 dB(A)*
(Quelle: NANOXIA EUROPE - COOLING SYSTEMS - GERMAN ENGINEERING)



*Fazit*
Von der Geräuschemission sind alle Lüfter ziemlich gleich auf. Der *140mm Yate Loon* ist allerdings der *Lauteste* in diesem theoretischen Vergleich *und der Schwächste* - sogar im Vergleich zum 120mm Scythe.

Der Nanoxia ist zwar um ein paar wenige dB(A) der Leiseste, die Fördermenge kommt an den 120mm Scythe aber auch nicht ran.

*Was macht 140mm Lüfter besser? Wo liegt der Unterschied?* Eigentich müsste ein 140mm Lüfter mit 1.200 U/min eine minimal höhere Lautstärke, aber spürbar mehr Luftdurchsatz haben als der 120mm Scythe mit gleicher Drehzahl - dem ist aber bei keinem Exemplar so.
... und genau das ist mein Problem, das ich nicht verstehen kann.

Wieso gibt es keine 140mm Lüfter, die im Vergleich zu 120mm Lüftern so skalieren, wie es die Naturgesetze eigentlich vorzuschreiben haben? Also mehr Luftdurchsatz bei gleicher Drehzahl (Form und Anzahl der Lüfterblätter ausgenommen).


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. September 2009)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Lüfter 140mm und 200mm*

Naja vielleicht solltest du mal Geräte vom gleichen Hersteller und Serie miteinander vergleichen, aber verschiedenen Größen.

Hier mal nur ein Beispiel 120 mm/140 mm, weil da hauts wieder hin.

Die Form und Stellung der Lüfterblätter hat natürlich auch viel damit zu tun (auch wenn du das ausgeklammert hast), aber nicht nur die, sondern auch beim Lager gibts große Unterschiede.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (16. September 2009)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Lüfter 140mm und 200mm*

@AlpineRider: Tja, das bleibt das grosse Geheimnis der Hersteller 

btw: ich hab noch nen nagelneuen 140er Scythe Maru rumliegen, war in einem CM690 vorinstalliert, dass ich gekauft habe, wenn ihn haben willst (neu,ohne Verpackung, aber mit Molex-Adapter+Befestigungsschrauben) weil ich ein anderes Belüftungskonzept mit 3 weissen Enermax installiert habe, 5€ + 3,50€ Versand und PM an mich, greetz


----------



## Seppuka (16. September 2009)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Lüfter 140mm und 200mm*

Hi @ all,

will hier auch meinen Senf dazugeben. 
Ich hatte  140mm Lian Li Fans, welche zwar einen guten Luft-Durchsatz boten, mir jedoch zu laut waren und ein kleines Lagerschleifen hatten. Ähnlich verhalten sich die 120mm Versionen. Im subjektiven Vergleich schaufeln sie ähnlich viel Luft, der 140er jedoch auf größerer Fläche, ergo einen Tick mehr.

Als Ersatz besorgte ich mir Noiseblocker XL1(120mm) und XK1(140mm). Und subjektiv sind die 140mm Versionen leiser. Der XK2 (140mm) fördert wesentlich mehr Luft und ist auch noch leise, weswegen ich diesen als Netzteillüfter eingesetzt habe. Allgemein sind die Lüfter von Noiseblocker um Welten laufruhiger (kein Schleifen etc.) und leiser als die Lian Li Lüfter. Doch sie fördern etwas weniger Luft. 

Ich hab auch noch nen 140er Lüfter , welcher mit 2300RPM die Wände beben lässt und 105CFM fördert (Original Lüfter aus dem Netzteil), doch der ist einfach zu laut, nichts für silent-liebhaber. 

MfG


----------



## Uter (16. September 2009)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Lüfter 140mm und 200mm*

servus

als 200mm lüfter fällt mir der ausm cm sniper ein... die werte sehen ganz gut aus aber ob sie stimmen is die andere frage...

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Cooler Master » Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN - Blue


----------



## Zerebo (16. September 2009)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Lüfter 140mm und 200mm*

Kannst ja auch mal hier rein schauen:
http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=28453
Der Test ist ziemlich gelungen wie ich finde.Fazit war glaub ich, dass bei den 140mm Lüftern die Qualität meist stärker schwankt als bei den 120mm Lüftern.Die meisten Hersteller haben wohl noch zu wenig erfahrung mit der Größe.


----------



## luni1418 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Lüfter 140mm und 200mm*

als 140mm lüfter kann ich dir den von xigmatek zusprechen hab selbst 2 davon im rechner und die sind einwandfrei ich hör sie fast nie und ne gute kühlleistung geben se auch ab


----------



## Uter (16. September 2009)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Lüfter 140mm und 200mm*

IVIs kleines 140mm-Lüfter RoundUp (Update #1) 

laut dem test sind die noiseblocker (wie Seppuka schon sagte) die besten/leisesten


----------



## AlpineRider (16. September 2009)

*AW: Empfehlenswerte Lüfter 140mm und 200mm*

Wow, hier geht's ja auf einmal richtig ab, in diesen Thread  Danke, Leute 

@ conner75:
Wow, also dass die Lüfterstellung, -blätter und die Lager einen so großen Einfluss haben, war mir garnicht bewusst. Aber spätestens nach den 140mm Lüfter Tests samt subjektiven Eindrücken ist es verständlich.
Bei Motorrädern hört sich ein tief bollernder V2 ebenfalls leiser an als ein kreischender R4 mit gleichem dB-Wert. 

@ XFX_GTX280_XT:
Ich nehme mal nicht an mit Versand nach Wien, oder? Weil für 9 EUR krieg ich's auch hier inkl. Garantie. Wieviel U/min? Alles weitere am besten per pN.

@ Seppuka:
Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht!

@ Uter:
Der Cooler Master 200mm MEGA Flow FAN ... muahaha   ... von den Dingern kommen 2 Stück in das linke Seitenteil von meinem Gehäuse (reinblasen) und ein Stück kommt oben in das Gehäuse (raussaugen) 
Oben ist die Montage schon vorhanden, das Seitenteil muss ich noch zuschneiden.

Vielen, vielen Dank auch für den Link zu dem Test. Ganz große Klasse 

@ Zerebo:
Der Test in deinem Link ist ebenfalls absolut spitze!  Ganz, ganz große Hilfe. Danke!!

@ luni1418:
Die Xigmatek haben auch ansprechende Daten. Allerdings schreckt mich das rot der Lüfterblätter etwas ab. Werde meinen PC -sofern möglich- eher in schwarz/grün halten.


----------

